# OCA Licence for horses???



## Kayla01 (Feb 20, 2015)

Hi there...

Can anyone help me with regard to OCA licences for horses??

The ins and outs of it all???

I am intending on moving to Spain..and want to bring my 4 horses with me....but do I need an OCA licence BEFORE I bring them over????

Many thanks

Kayla xx


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Kayla01 said:


> Hi there...
> 
> Can anyone help me with regard to OCA licences for horses??
> 
> ...


I don't really know much about it but doesn't the land need the OCA licence first?

That is, once the land has the OCA licence, then you can bring over up to 5 horses (ISTR).


----------



## ccm47 (Oct 15, 2013)

OP, 
I suggest you ask the same question on the Horse and Hound forum, either in the Tack room or, better IMO, the Overseas Regional Board.
You could even add it to this link 
http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?653271-spain-info-please-if-possible
there are several expats on the site who have their own horses at home in Spain.


----------



## RioGrana (Feb 21, 2015)

Technically you should get your OCA licence before keeping horses on any property but as in most things Spanish it is unlikely you would get into trouble if you don't so long as you are seen to be doing the right thing.
The OCA licence is not difficult to get. You need to show that you have adequate shelter, a water and electricity supply and an acceptable way of dealing with the manure. Water can be a tank, electricity can be a generator. Shelter can be a field shelter, cant remember the specified size, 3m x 3m per horse I think which allows a horse only a small area by our standards. A slab of concrete for your muck heap is OK as is a skip. Every OCA office has different ideas. Some want stables built of brick not wood, others don't mind wood. Some insist stable floors are concrete, others don't mind bare dirt field shelter floors.
Best to approach the local office and ask. They are usually quite helpful. Just sometimes more exacting than others. You can get a licence for up to 5 horses easily. More than that with great difficulty!


----------



## Kayla01 (Feb 20, 2015)

RioGrana said:


> Technically you should get your OCA licence before keeping horses on any property but as in most things Spanish it is unlikely you would get into trouble if you don't so long as you are seen to be doing the right thing.
> The OCA licence is not difficult to get. You need to show that you have adequate shelter, a water and electricity supply and an acceptable way of dealing with the manure. Water can be a tank, electricity can be a generator. Shelter can be a field shelter, cant remember the specified size, 3m x 3m per horse I think which allows a horse only a small area by our standards. A slab of concrete for your muck heap is OK as is a skip. Every OCA office has different ideas. Some want stables built of brick not wood, others don't mind wood. Some insist stable floors are concrete, others don't mind bare dirt field shelter floors.
> Best to approach the local office and ask. They are usually quite helpful. Just sometimes more exacting than others. You can get a licence for up to 5 horses easily. More than that with great difficulty!


Many thanks for the info RioGrana 

I was also told that I should look for a property that already has an OCA licence in place.....which is easier said that done lol

Also told to view property in Murcia region...as Valencia region is a bit of a nightmare when it comes to horses...(for OCA, feed merchants, etc etc)
I guess like anywhere in the world...each area differs from one to the next.

It does seem to be such a minefield....not like here in the UK....so much red-tape over in Spain. Luckily, I don't intend on taking more than 5 horses with me....although I would like to expand at a later date to include livery etc.

Many thanks for your advice  x


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Kayla01 said:


> Many thanks for the info RioGrana
> 
> I was also told that I should look for a property that already has an OCA licence in place.....which is easier said that done lol
> 
> ...


One of the biggest differences between Spain and the UK is the bureaucracy which is everywhere you move - schools, town halls, police, taxes... It's part and parcel of life in Spain. When you're going to do "paperwork" always go prepared ie with something to do (knitting, book, sudoku...) as you may well have a long wait ahead of you.


----------



## ccm47 (Oct 15, 2013)

As with all moves involving us and the horses, we've found getting the horses sorted to be the hardest part. 
Having taken our horses to a livery in Murcia region, we were very glad that we could move back to a country with grass I.e. France as effectively we were only renting.
Never before had mine displayed signs of being unhappy, they did there. In six months they did not settle, they desperately missed grass and were not keen on the feed available. The quality of their hooves deteriorated and clearly were not thriving.
We only stayed for winter and spring but were warned about the flies being such a severe problem that one of the other foreign owners had to return in August just to keep up with the frequency of medicating his Spanish horses which were at the same livery.
Obviously I accept that not everybody's horses will react in the same way but it might be wise to try before you commit.
With regard to the livery you may need an additional license for that. I took little notice of the detail but the police came one afternoon to check on all the livery paperwork I.e. for the premises and the horses, all of which bar one were in order. The missing one had to come from the ayantumiento, but had never been applied for. The potential fine was ?2000, but was avoided because a "mate" said the application was on his desk. Since the yard had been going for some years and had sold mounts to the police I suspect it was not just the OCA that was missing.


----------



## Kayla01 (Feb 20, 2015)

ccm47 said:


> As with all moves involving us and the horses, we've found getting the horses sorted to be the hardest part.
> Having taken our horses to a livery in Murcia region, we were very glad that we could move back to a country with grass I.e. France as effectively we were only renting.
> Never before had mine displayed signs of being unhappy, they did there. In six months they did not settle, they desperately missed grass and were not keen on the feed available. The quality of their hooves deteriorated and clearly were not thriving.
> We only stayed for winter and spring but were warned about the flies being such a severe problem that one of the other foreign owners had to return in August just to keep up with the frequency of medicating his Spanish horses which were at the same livery.
> ...



I used to live in Spain in the early 90's....and had a few of my horses over there then in a big livery/competition yard.....oh how things seem to have changed!!!  it was never that complicated then lol

I had considered France at one point...as you seem to get a lot more for your money there...and yes...they have grass!  lol
But was warned off by a friends mum who had moved over there some years ago with her horses...she said its a total nightmare with the French authorities...and if they could afford it...they would move back to the UK or even down to Spain....sadly they are stuck there now due to financial reasons.

Its hard to know what to do for the best....I have options of where I can move....although as a single female...with the added bonus of being disabled.....no-where is going to be easy :confused2:


----------



## fevmor (Jan 10, 2014)

Bought our two over last year. Getting a holding number is problematic to do before coming over but as long as you can provide a shelter, light and water then the local police can check and then there should be no problem. We had the complication of having no buildings and had to apply for planning first, adding to this we have land that had been concentrated and we are in the pre parque which means conditions are the same as the national park. Given all this we now have our planning and the right to' exploit' the land. My husband can now call himself a 'pony farmer' which he finds highly amusing!
Our ponies are very happy here, we have more grass than in Wales as on high alpine pasture, Ticks are a problem though, and have fly rugs for the summer.
My old mare has few teeth but find sugar beet, grass nuts and supermarket oil are keeping the weight on her as she struggles with hay.


----------



## ccm47 (Oct 15, 2013)

We find caring for the horses with 2 of us plus a friend a challenge at times. Totally alone, would worry me senseless. I need to know to whom I can turn in times of mini crisis, let alone major crisis.
With regard to the French authorities the only real red tape delay has been with having to get planning permission for the wooden field shelters despite there being outline planning permission for about 6 dwellings on the land and similarly bridging a small ditch to have our own unshared acces. We do not compete so no involvement there.


----------



## Kayla01 (Feb 20, 2015)

ccm47 said:


> We find caring for the horses with 2 of us plus a friend a challenge at times. Totally alone, would worry me senseless..


LOL....I have 7 ponies at home at the moment...with just one groom...but we have another 7 horses just down the road too 

I am an amputee...so other than not being able to run, and often losing my leg in the mud....I cope fairly well.

I am not worried about dealing with myself abroad...I know it will be harder of course...and in an ideal world, I would have a partner there to help....but I have survived for the last 10yrs by myself....so should be ok.

Funnily enough...its not the horses and dealing with them that worries me....its just making sure all the paperwork is correct and in place before I make the final move...(hence asking for advice about the OCA licence) I am driving over there for a week or two in April to view properties.....and think my best bet is to only view properties that already have the OCA licence in place...as that will save me time it seems. x


----------



## ccm47 (Oct 15, 2013)

Ah, sounds like a plan is coming together. 
Please check very carefully on the midge/fly situation. My friend found fly rugs had little or no effect in preventing the midges that brought him back from Austria to care for his two. His stables were properly screened too but the pictures I saw showed really bad sores. In the end he took them home with him to Austria rather than see them suffer again.
I can trawl back and find the Latin name for these insects if you want but I may not have time this week.
Another problem we endured was the lack of a decent blacksmith in the area. The yard one only turned up if a livery went and physically fetched him, and he needed money. He totally epitomised manana given the chance.His shoeing was poor too.
Best of luck in your search in April.


----------



## Andy1969 (Feb 24, 2015)

Hi! We have a livery yard here in the Alicante region. Don't be put off bringing your horses here, there are plus and minus's to all moves. Just think of hacking in the campo on a warm WINTERS afternoon and stopping off for a glass of wine and tapas while your out! As far as the licence is concerned it can be done with the help of a friendly Spanish talking amigo (our vet was a great help). They are tightening up on licences at the moment but like everything in Spain it depends where you are and who you know!


----------

